# New people using the tapes?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just checking in to see how others are doing.I know there are a lot of people doing this and we are here to help.Feedback in anyway is appreciated.It doesn't have to be the tapes either,it can be any aspect we can help with let us know.Thanks------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

